# Rock of Love 2 - Bret Michael's 2nd try...



## Divinity (Apr 2, 2008)

I honestly can't believe I watch this show...nevermind, I was a My Fair Brady and Flavor of Love fan for the first two seasons.  ANYWAY...I got into it last season toward the end, because that's when all the drama starts to seep into every show.  I was really rooting for Jess and was so bummed when it didn't work out.

So now, Brett's back and I got into it late again.  They hook you with the drama every time!  I don't know who to cheer for.  A lot of my picks have been eliminated and I'm still unsure of who I like of the remaining 3.  SO...Rock of Love fans...who are you rooting for?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I am slightly ashamed to admit I watch it...but I don't care cause it's entertaining.  I really don't like any of the 3 left, but I'm thinking he is going to pick Daisy only because he will probably think Ambre is too old and Destiney is just a groupie?  I really have no idea this time.  But did anyone catch when Daisy said she was Oscar de la Hoya's niece?  That surprised me for some reason.  In conclusion, I don't know lol.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I LOVE Daisy!!!! I hate Ambre with a passion!!!! She is so annoying! Blah! I hope he kicks her off next episode because she lied about her age lol.

I couldn't watch FOL 3 because it was totally overdone. Can we say...OVERKILL???


----------



## weezee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I laughed when I saw this post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I too am guilty of watching this show, though not consistently.  My question is, why can't Brett Michaels find a woman himself instead of finding one through the show?  It's funny to see all the different women on the show.  Some look like they are stuck in a time warp with mall bangs and ratted out hair.  Makes me just want to fix their hair and makeup for them.  Anyhow, I don't care who wins as long as it keeps me entertained!  

P.S.  I liked Jess too!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I love it.  I am not really rooting for anyone.   He really wanted Kristy Jo and she chose to leave so all the other girls just seem like 2nd choices.  Daisy's man hands and mouth bother the hell out of me.  I used to like her but to look at her drives me nuts.  The other two are just blah.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I think Daisy is SO annoying and so weird,hope he picks Destiny.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I thought he should have chosen Heather.


----------



## jenntoz (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Does anyone else think that Daisy looks just like Janice from the Muppets?


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Glad to see there is a faction of secret ROL2 watchers! I can't stop watching this show, it's like a train wreck. Daisy is my favorite and I think he will ultimately pick her but only because he really has no connection at all with Ambre and Destiny. I can't believe Ambre made it this far, maybe it is because he keeps saying she is the best kisser in the house? 

I really wish he and Heather had made it work. It was great to see her a few episodes ago when she was getting the back story on all the girls - they really seem to be good friends and she is *totally* his type. Wonder how much Brett is getting paid for this?


----------



## kimmae17 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

obviously heather still likes him! i feel like shes trying to sabotage all the otehr girls!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_obviously heather still likes him! i feel like shes trying to sabotage all the otehr girls!_

 
I totally agree!!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Oh snap, Canada is behind AGAIN - there's still like 6 girls left in season one, lol.  I didn't even know a season 2 existed!


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

team daisy..haha


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

*I love Daisy, she seemed to lie about things that really arent too important for them to be together. I mean hes no angel either and he knows that. He doesnt wanna air all his personal dirt on that show either and I think he gets that about her.*


----------



## masqued_dreamer (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

all of the girls left are lame.  The two i liked, Kristy Jo and jessica, are gone so now i really don't know who to root for.  Ambre is too old, even though they're probably the same age.   Destiny is just obviously a groupie that tries too hard. and i'm on the fence about Daisy.  She seems like the only one where it would work out, but those lips are just hideous.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I think he should have gone with Heather as well.  

I think Daisy is fake and she's such a crybaby...c'mon now I don't think an episode goes by without her crying.  I think she also tries way to hard.

She has a hot body, I won't lie about that...but I am not a fan of her overly injected lips or her stupid pouty face.  

I think Destiny is really gorgeous, but I don't think he'll pick her.  Plus she's a whiner too.

Ambre is just...I don't know...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

daisy looks like a fish.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Ambre always acts way to surprised about things on the show. She is an "Actress" according to Myspace. Go figure.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

I think Brett is too old for all of the contestants, maybe not mentally, but chronologically, yes.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

*who wants 2 bet a new lipstick that there will be a season 3? haha*


----------



## Brittni (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

ahaha Honey B. that made me laugh


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Does anyone else think that Daisy looks just like Janice from the Muppets?_

 
hahah funny!  

i don't really like any of them but i think he will probably pick daisy.. he's liked her since day 1!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Amidst the drama I forgot about Kristy Jo!  Wow...I wonder what that was all about.  I mean, if I were her, I don't know that I would leave the house to take care of my business - HUGE sacrifice.  Then again, though, we don't know what was going on in her life.  Daisy, still on the fence about her as I do agree she seems like 2nd best after Kristy Jo left.  Honestly, I'm thinking Ambre is too mature for him.  He's such a kid doing what he loves and living by little rules.  Destiny reminds me of New York - I'm waiting for her to throw down and beat the snot out of Daisy.  They used to be friends too...  See what an eyeliner wearing 80's rocker country boy does to buddies?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

^^ Guyliner! 

I always look forward to this showevery sunday night lol. Even though I know these shows are so phony balongie, I still salivate over them!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

My DH calls me a reality tv whore I love "reality" shows (can we even call them that anymore?) I love ROL2 watched it last season and was also rooting for Jess but knew that it wasn't going to work because he should have chosen Heather they are PERFECT for each other but anyways......I have a feeling he'll pick Daisy (aka in my house as the porn star Hilary Duff) they seem to have more of a "connection". He would have picked Kristy-Jo but she left,  wonder if there will be a twist and she comes back? doubt it but it would be good.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 7, 2008)

Destiny is HISTORY...shocker...especially after getting up during the video of his concert and thrashing around like a stripper.  So...now who are we thinking will win?  I can't tell if Ambre is seriously in love with him or is just performing for the camera since her statement regarding her telling the truth because she's in front of the camera.  Aw hell, team Daisy!!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh no it looks like Bret will most likely pick Daisy then-yuck,everything about her is fake.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisys lips are AWFUL!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I was hoping Ambre would go home. SHe is such a faker!! Blahh.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I was hoping Ambre would go home. SHe is such a faker!! Blahh._

 

I know.. all that crying.. ppllleasssee


----------



## SuSana (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I was hoping Ambre would go home. SHe is such a faker!! Blahh._

 
Exactly!  Now I want Daisy to win even though she cries too much, they both do!  He should start over hahaha


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy's looks annoy me (laughed my BUTT off at the muppet comparison, dead on!) and I think she's not the one for Bret, but I def prefer her over Amber.
Amber is just so fake! She always says the 'right' thing and has the 'right' reaction etc, it's all just too much. I don't believe her. Esp when she said to the camera she was "In love with Bret" and she was shaking her head as she said it..ew! so that said Daisy FTW!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 7, 2008)

i really love daisy i hope she wins. I can't belive destiny's father is dying of cancer and she'd rather be on a show to date bret micheals rather than spend every moment with him!! wtff


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Brett Michael's 2nd try...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I thought he should have chosen Heather._

 
My sentiments exactly! she looked hot when she came to check the girls out. 
I'm not thrilled with either Daisy or Ambre.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 7, 2008)

After the show last night they did an "in memory of" for Destiney's dad. It made me sad


----------



## Divinity (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_After the show last night they did an "in memory of" for Destiney's dad. It made me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





?!  I can't believe I MISSED that!  He was the best part of last night's show and it was SO great of Brett to treat him to such a great time.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

UGH!!! WHy did he pick that dumbass Ambre!!! Yuck! She is a "television host". Buhh.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 14, 2008)

^^
I think Ambre just really wanted to win.  I was all for Daisy too.  She had it all!  She's young, hot, and TOTALLY jumped off the cliff to commit to this boy!  Ambre only won because she turned up the heat in 1 episode, the LAST episode.  Money down she won't give it up on a regular basis.  I bet the network made him pick the safety girl.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 14, 2008)

Ambre.  Interesting.

How long till ROL 3 starts?


----------



## panther27 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am SO glad that Bret did not pick Daisy,yuck!!Anyone one is better than that.It's too bad that Kristy Jo left because she probably would have won.She is so much better than Daisy and Amber put together.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Ambre. But i think him and kristy jo probably would have actually lasted.

but whos checking on that anyways??


----------



## Abbytabby (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Ambre. Interesting.

How long till ROL 3 starts?_

 
How sad that my first post is about ROL? Anyway, supposedly they're already filming it so probably not very long? The girl who got drunk and missed elimination on the first episode mentioned on another board somewhere that they filmed this season in October of last year maybe? And it started airing in January.

Bret also did an interview somewhere where he mentioned that he didn't really do the show to find true lasting love because you shouldn't do a tv show thinking along those lines.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 15, 2008)

The Canadian Press: Bret Michaels hasn't found true love on 'Rock of Love' but that's OK


----------



## SuSana (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abbytabby* 

 
_How sad that my first post is about ROL? Anyway, supposedly they're already filming it so probably not very long? The girl who got drunk and missed elimination on the first episode mentioned on another board somewhere that they filmed this season in October of last year maybe? And it started airing in January.

Bret also did an interview somewhere where he mentioned that he didn't really do the show to find true lasting love because you shouldn't do a tv show thinking along those lines._

 
Yeah I doubt he is doing it for love, more like to have a house full of chicks that are willing to do basically anything to be close to him, which is what is it. Come on, who is willing to drop everything, leave kids, rent, etc. just to go be "close" to a man. Not a relationship, but competing to maybe end up with him. It's still entertaining though hahaha. 

I still wonder why he didn't pick Daisy though because on this podcast of clips and stuff they don't air, when the families came, that lady that came for Daisy asked Bret when was the last time he had sex and he said like the day before or 2 days ago with Daisy in Vegas. I wonder how many of the girls he actually sleeps with.


----------



## luhly4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_i really love daisy i hope she wins. I can't belive destiny's father is dying of cancer and she'd rather be on a show to date bret micheals rather than spend every moment with him!! wtff_

 
exactly! i'd like to know the reason behind this but eh.. whatever. 

anyways, I wouldn't be surprised to see a commercial.. "it didn't work out with me and ambre, so i'm giving it one last try"


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think that him and Ambre will last long at all!  That is fine for me because it is a guilty pleasure of mine to watch this show and I want me some Rock of Love 3!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow who watched the finale last night??

Go heather for BEATING daisy down. she was not kidding. 

Ambre seems so scripted. I dont see them lasting.


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

i wonder what M.A.C. products Bret uses on his face...lol


----------



## Divinity (Apr 21, 2008)

^
TONS of guyliner...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 22, 2008)

Ambre sucks balls. I dont like her. And I dont like daisy either but she kinda grew on me. Ambre is so fake. And whats with her screaming at everybody like shes their mom?

Ugh. There will be another show, who even cares? I dont like heather anymore, shes being a bitch. Its like she wants attention since shes not on the show anymore, and the only way she can get it is by fighting people. I hated when she threw the glass at Daisys head...Daisy didn't even do anything!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 22, 2008)

Bret Michaels is disgusting.


----------



## pratbc (Apr 23, 2008)

I totally agree with Astronaut.  He is just a washed up has-been who needs some hot oil treatment for that hair and to get rid of the bandanas and guyliner, hehe.  I do admit, the show is a guilty pleasure of mine.  It is hilarious to see the lengths these women (and I use that term loosely) will go to be with this guy.  And he is not even the slightest bit attractive.  I did not see one woman the entire season who exhibited the least bit of class.  In reality, the show seems to be a gigantic ego boost for him- to see how many women he can have swooning over him and willing to do anything to be with him.  Hey, it's any guy's fantasy, and its great entertainment.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think he's the most attractive guy in the world, and he's sooooo not my type....

but don't any of y'all look at him when he kisses and get turned on lol?? He looks like such a good kisser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'm not the only one who thinks that...

am i?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 24, 2008)

*yea cus hes prob kissed about 10 million women in his life hahaha hes had lots of practice so he better be good at it haha

ive always wondered who he has children with? is she famous?*


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Wow who watched the finale last night??

Go heather for BEATING daisy down. she was not kidding. 

Ambre seems so scripted. I dont see them lasting._

 
this was the reunion show? what happened?


----------

